# CPU topology enumeration support



## belokan2 (Dec 3, 2013)

The intel64 architecture has a CPU topology enumeration method as described in here: http://software.intel.com/en-us/article ... umeration/. Does the current Freebsd FreeBSD support or is it going to support it?


----------



## junovitch@ (Dec 6, 2013)

That looks pretty technical.  You will probably have better luck finding your answer with the hackers or IA64 mailing lists over the general section on the message boards.

Mailing list info link: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/eresources.html#ERESOURCES-MAIL


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 6, 2013)

Intel64 is equivalent to amd64.  IA64 is Itanium.  Both of the owners of those machines insist it is not a dead architecture.


----------



## junovitch@ (Dec 6, 2013)

Roger that, I read the "Intel 64 and IA-32" line at the top and my mind jumped to IA-64.


----------

